# The dreams came true ...



## gerchy (Aug 7, 2004)

Hello.

The Autumn is getting closer and the days are getting boring &#8230; so I've decided to write you guys a story about me getting an E39 &#8230; yeah &#8230; I was inspired by a member who recently bought a 528i ... 

It was Friday night, the year was 1998 or 1999. Can't tell for sure. I was driving home and suddenly I saw some sharp blue lights in my rear mirror. The xenons were kinda rare in our country at that time. I changed the gear into 2nd and rev the car to 6000 rpm. Third gear, also 6000 rpm, we were going almost 90 mph in the city! Stupid, I know! Those lights were still on my tail. I turned away and lost the guy. After 5 minutes of driving, the red light turned on and I saw the car on a lane next to me. I opened the window and asked the driver a stupid question:" Is that 520?" &#8230; No, "528" he replied. Whoooa. No wonder the lights were so close to my 115HP car. Few minutes later I was sitting in a comfortable leather seats. Here I am with total stranger in my dreamcar. We were driving, and my mouth was open all the time &#8230; I confirmed myself again &#8230; the car must have rear wheel drive and at least six cylinders. That day I promised myself that I'm gonna own this baby someday. I realized this could take a while - I was only 18 or 19 years old.

Few years later the time was right to check some used bimmers. I knew this will be real hard work because of my severe standards. I was aware you can buy used car which looks just like new. But where to find it? It has to be somewhere, it's not impossible, I did it before, I'll do it again. No scratches, no aftermarket painting, M suspension, M steering wheel, xenons, leather and heated seats, cruise control, woodtrims, and of course &#8230; the owner who must be admirer . The 520i, 540i, 520d, 535i were not included in my search. So I was looking for stock car to meet my needs - of course for a reasonable price. My friends teased me that I lost it this time. "Well, you can find it &#8230;" they said &#8230; "but you'll have to buy a new one &#8230; ".

After 6 months of searching I unexpectedly found it. Whoooa &#8230; it was too good to be true. It also has a really nice rims - altough I was dreaming about M parallels 37. But than can be (and was) arranged later.
Well &#8230; look at the pics &#8230;

Oh, and by the way ... I launched a web site  dedicated to E39 series. It's in our language so it's not quite useful to you guys.

(... you can send some photos to fill the gallery section)
?

P.S.: pardon my lousy english .. I always had trouble with past tense ... :dunno:


----------



## Marba (Sep 20, 2002)

Napokon si auto uzeo 

I kod mene je 5er pao 530i


----------



## gerchy (Aug 7, 2004)

Marba said:


> I kod mene je 5er pao 530i


E, ja, to ce biti moj naslednji ... i alpina 19" ili M5 19". Mozda cak i style 124. 

P.S. pa ti si vec znao sve o meni ... 

Now let's talk english ... :angel:


----------



## Marba (Sep 20, 2002)

I'll try to fit BBS CH 19" from 320d, or sthg with polished lip like Breyton Spirit


----------



## gerchy (Aug 7, 2004)

Marba said:


> I'll try to fit BBS CH 19" from 320d, or sthg with polished lip like Breyton Spirit


Breyton Spirit fits fine. Or maybe Brayton inspirations. 
AC Schnitzer type 3 are also awesome ...


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Looks like a very nice E39 - congratulations on finding what you really wanted!


----------



## SoonerE39 (Oct 10, 2002)

Congrats on a nice E39


----------



## Kaari (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrates on your beautiful E39. I wonder who that member was that inspired you  GoodLuck! 


Kaari. :thumbup:


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Awesome car... very clean... I need M-pars, dangit!!  


-Mark


----------



## gerchy (Aug 7, 2004)

Hello Bimmerfans

Happy to say I still have this car. It didn't change a lot. Factory paint still offers an exceptional shine.

210.000 miles on it. Makes me smile after 17 years of ownership!
Now i'm considering to let it go. It was a trully a wonderful journey.


----------

